# Passive keyfob now available



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

So just read that a passive keyfob is now available for the 3. Curious how they got that working when just a few months ago I was reading about how the 3 doesn’t have the technology to enable it.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Does it have an RFID chip like the card?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Feathermerchant said:


> Does it have an RFID chip like the card?


Description says to just keep it in your pocket and walk up and press the door handle, so that wouldn't be rfid.

https://shop.tesla.com/product/model-3-key-fob


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Interestingly, Tesla hasn't updated the detailed support notes for the fob. Those notes still indicate that the fob is not passive.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Description says to just keep it in your pocket and walk up and press the door handle, so that wouldn't be rfid.
> 
> https://shop.tesla.com/product/model-3-key-fob


Yet the support page still says:

*Why doesn't my Key Fob automatically unlock or lock my Model 3 when I walk towards or away from it?*
Walk-Away Door Lock for Model 3 operates only when using an authenticated phone. When you walk towards or away from your Model 3 carrying your Key Fob, your car will not automatically unlock or lock.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If the RFID transmitter lacks the range for passive unlock, they could always make a Bluetooth keyfob. A little harder to set up, but also a little more secure.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JasonF said:


> If the RFID transmitter lacks the range for passive unlock, they could always make a Bluetooth keyfob. A little harder to set up, but also a little more secure.


That was my thought, that it's just a bluetooth dongle for all intents and purposes, but the issue has always been the battery life. I know my current fob is still on its original battery from about 4mo ago. My Tiles that I have at home (and ring once a month or so) last only a year. For a BT device that'll be used almost daily I can't imagine the battery lasting more than a month.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> That was my thought, that it's just a bluetooth dongle for all intents and purposes, but the issue has always been the battery life. I know my current fob is still on its original battery from about 4mo ago. My Tiles that I have at home (and ring once a month or so) last only a year. For a BT device that'll be used almost daily I can't imagine the battery lasting more than a month.


The phone key uses Bluetooth LE, so it should use a lot less power.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JasonF said:


> The phone key uses Bluetooth LE, so it should use a lot less power.


So does my Tile, but that's only used once a month and the battery lasts only a year. The issue with passive is it needs to constantly be on to receive/send a signal. Very curious what's changed and if existing key fobs can be updated to support the new passive feature.


----------



## drobin59 (Mar 4, 2019)

It’s just came out today that a new model three key fob that allows passive entry is now available.

I wonder what happens to all those like me who purchased the original fob that will not allow passive mode.

From what I understand the old fob cannot be updated.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

drobin59 said:


> It's just came out today that a new model three key fob that allows passive entry is now available.
> 
> I wonder what happens to all those like me who purchased the original fob that will not allow passive mode.
> 
> From what I understand the old fob cannot be updated.


We are early adopters so ...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

drobin59 said:


> It's just came out today that a new model three key fob that allows passive entry is now available.
> 
> I wonder what happens to all those like me who purchased the original fob that will not allow passive mode.
> 
> From what I understand the old fob cannot be updated.


what do you mean 'what happens"? your remote continues to work as it has when you bought it. if you want the capabilities of the new remote, you purchase the new one.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

That didn't take long. Website already says "sold out".


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

RonAz said:


> That didn't take long. Website already says "sold out".


Us Tesla owners will buy anything. Price and functionality be damned!!!


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Can you verify that it has the hands free approach and walk away lock as is newly advertised?


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

I think it is available again. https://shop.tesla.com/product/model-3-key-fob

I clicked on the support link, which talks about Passive Entry.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Alighieri256 said:


> Can you verify that it has the hands free approach and walk away lock as is newly advertised?


I'll let you know when it arrives.

*Does my Key Fob have Passive Entry?*
Key fobs with the TESLA logo printed on the flat side have the passive locking and unlocking functionality. Key fobs with the MODEL 3 logo printed on the flat side cannot passively lock and unlock your vehicle.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Got the new key fob.. Sets up like a key but doesnt say it is a card of fob.

Anyway works well.

Unlocks on walk up, locks on walk away. And still can associate with driver profile.

Added bonus I dont have to take my phone out of my pocked and unlock which only work half the time.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Both unlock just like a phone via press door handle and walk away lock works


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Cool, thanks for sharing! 

What phone do you have to have only 50% success with walk unlock on phone?


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Frully said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing!
> 
> What phone do you have to have only 50% success with walk unlock on phone?


My success rate was probably just under 80% with a Galaxy S8, which was a flagship when Model 3 was original released. My S10 works better. More like 95%. But there were reports of sketchy phone-as-key operation from every brand and all price points when I was considering buying the S10. I bought two of the non-passive fobs when they came out, but I may now replace one with one of the new ones. Especially if the general feedback is that the new one is 100% reliable.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

LG v20 last good.phone with remove able battery itbwotks close to 100% if I first unlock it


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I was skeptical about this new fob, as I never used the old one. But I bought one and fired it up anyway, just as an experiment. Basically, it works great. But i already have an iphone that works 100%, so why would i want this? What has sold me in the last few days is accessing the frunk - it's much easier to pop my hand in my pocket and just double click the thing than pulling out the phone, waking it up, loading the app (or scrolling to the notification widget), and then pressing the button, then the confirm button. I suppose if you only use the frunk on occasion that might not sound that great, but I tend to carry around camera gear in there, which is coming in and out fairly regularly throughout the day sometimes, and this is a much handier solution than the phone.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sduck said:


> it's much easier to pop my hand in my pocket and just double click the thing than pulling out the phone, waking it up, loading the app (or scrolling to the notification widget), and then pressing the button, then the confirm button.


I don't know if the iOS version of the app has the same feature, but on Android, if you expand the app's notification, there are links right there in the notification to open the trunk and frunk, and those ones immediately open the trunk/frunk without a confirmation.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

garsh said:


> I don't know if the iOS version of the app has the same feature, but on Android, if you expand the app's notification, there are links right there in the notification to open the trunk and frunk, and those ones immediately open the trunk/frunk without a confirmation.


Yes, as I mentioned, the iOS version has the same notification tray feature, plus there's a 3d touch widget for this. But this all still entails messing with your phone - if you can do this without taking your phone out of your pocket and only 2 clicks, then go for it! All I'm saying is that now you don't have to take your phone out and mess with it while your hands are already busy with other stuff - while this is a plus for me, maybe not for others.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Key fob II works great--walk up unlock door or trunk. Only odd thing (maybe just to me since I don't use the phone as key) is that once out of range, there's about a 10 second delay before it locks.


----------

